

Ask HN: made in a single weekend and profitable project examples? - spIrr

Please, share your story of your own project/site/app built in a single weekend and generating you some positive income. Those stories are the most inspiring part of HN to me and i would like to hear more of them!
======
ohashi
I built the original <http://www.giftlizard.com> in a weekend. Marketing and
adding inventory took a ton more time after that.

I also wrote some twitter bots that earned passive income for the last 2 years
(not huge but $x,xxx for a weekend's work and it continues to earn). Trick was
finding something people wanted and was easily monetizable and constantly
updating. They were mostly in the jobs space.

~~~
umenline
how do you make income from twitter bots ?

~~~
ohashi
Building an audience that is interested in content I can automatically
generate/link to. Figure out related content I can put in that pays too or get
some type of commission from from content sources.

------
seven
I was a bit bored during this weekend and created "Bored Bookworm".
<http://www.bored-bookworm.com/> It has not yet generated any money, but my
brother promised me to buy some book through it. :)

~~~
mapster
that is very useful actually.

